# Straight bar project



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2010)

picked up this Aug 1-7 build day of 1952 straight bar project yesterday but im not sure if im ready to get rid of it or build it since i already have one straight bar ready to go, unless someone gives me an offer I can't refuse lol


----------



## JRE (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice score where did you find it.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2010)

boise bicycle project it was all in a box


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2010)

minus the wheels and tank


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 1, 2010)

I might be interested.what would you want


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

iam still interested


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 2, 2010)

I pmed you


----------



## jay123bikes (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a samething you have missing the tank mine saws majestic it is schwinn I LIKE TO KNOW WANT MINE REALLY IS PLEASE HELP ME WELL SEND PICTURE TO YOU


----------



## mpr455 (Mar 2, 2010)

jay, i have a majestic. it was made by schwinn. and is similar to an auto-cycle. mine is a 1941. but i think they made that style in to early postwar(1946-?)


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 4, 2010)

email me a hogrider@1starnet.com


----------



## mruiz (Mar 5, 2010)

mpr455 said:


> jay, i have a majestic. it was made by schwinn. and is similar to an auto-cycle. mine is a 1941. but i think they made that style in to early postwar(1946-?)



I have a female 1945 Black out Majestic, I am missing the tank, if it had one? Nice Bike MPR455.


----------

